# Choroidal effusion drainage of eye



## codedog (May 22, 2009)

Patient had a choroidal effusion drainage of right eye. Il ook for a code , any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jun 4, 2009)

*choroidal effusion*

67015 can be coded for this


----------



## ana0001 (Aug 8, 2013)

*professional fee coder*

yes, it can be coded 67105  aspiration/release of fluid.   Effusion, choroidal 363.71

Ana


----------

